# Trivia 7/15



## luckytrim (Jul 15, 2019)

trivia 7/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Armadillos have 4 babies at a time and are all the same  sex.


1. In 1975 Elizabeth Ann Seton was the first United States  citizen to become
what?
2. Which is not a professional sports team in the state of  Tennessee?
  a. - Grizzlies
  b. -  Titans
  c. - Volunteers
  d. - Predators
3. Which fictional detective lived in the village of St Mary  Mead?
4. The lone Ranger is to Silver as Tonto is to _____  .
5. Name the actor who played the title role of private  investigator Frank 
Cannon in the 1970s TV series "Cannon"...
6. This cigarette brand encouraged its prospective customers  to "Come to 
where the flavor is..."
7. Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is, ironically, a fear  of what?
8.  Following the way the crow flies, straight west from  Toronto, we 
eventually will cross Lake Huron to get to land. What U.S.  state have we 
entered?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The ‘Prime Rib’ cut of beef, taken just forward of the  Rib-Eye, is somewhat
more tender than the Rib-Eye, but is a much fattier  cut.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. A Saint in the Catholic Church
2. - c
3. Miss Jane Marple
4. Scout
5. William Conrad  (Did you know... He was also the radio  voice of Matt 
Dillon ...)
6. Marlboro
7. Long words
8. Michigan

CRAP !!
Unlike some of the other steak cuts we compare, these cuts of  steaks come
from the same primal cut of beef. Prime rib is also known as  standing rib
roast. The roast comes from the primal rib section of the  animal. ... The
Ribeye cut comes from the exact same rib area of the animal.


----------

